# Configuration exchange mail, ical, Agenda, document avec OVH



## onlyforme (29 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir comment configurer mon compte OVH (j'ai l'option exchange) pour pouvoir partager agenda, calendrier et documents. Je n'ai réussi à le faire que pour mail et encore je n'arrive pas à lire les mails dans ma bal principal mais uniquement ceux sur les bal secondaires.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## onlyforme (4 Janvier 2010)

Question toujours d'actualitée

Merci


----------



## Chang (6 Janvier 2010)

Et si tu demandais a OVH ? Tu les paies aussi pour avoir un SAV me semble t-il ...


----------

